# I was going to buy World of Warcraft.



## ChrisC (Sep 22, 2009)

Now I'm not so sure. Being the addict that I am. I had a look at this site and it put me off to be honest. http://www.wowdetox.com/ Mind you I'm still very curious.


----------



## Cid (Sep 22, 2009)

For god's sake don't do it man!


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Sep 22, 2009)

Buy some smack instead. It's probably safer than WOW.


----------



## hegley (Sep 22, 2009)

Thought you didn't want a subscription MMO?


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 22, 2009)

Cid said:


> For god's sake don't do it man!



+ 1

I know several people who have become hermits because of WoW.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2009)

Roll a d6 and base your decision on that


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 22, 2009)

http://progressquest.com/

Free and you can do other things at the same time as levelling up.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 22, 2009)

NO!


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Sep 22, 2009)

Do it!


----------



## strung out (Sep 22, 2009)

it's quite good fun for the first 2 or 3 years


----------



## bhamgeezer (Sep 22, 2009)

Well wow has wasted well over 100 days of my life, but meh not everyone gets hooked, its all so casual these days though not really the same level of dedication needed imo.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 22, 2009)

if you have an addictive personality type and want to maintain any sort of real life friendships then i would give it a miss tbh


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 22, 2009)

strung_out said:


> it's quite good fun for the first 2 or 3 years



Right.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't do it.  Its a shit game anyway.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 22, 2009)

I've never played it but from the ouside it just looks like MSN chat with avatars, less teenage girls and more fat thirty somethings. 

Is there an actual game behind all those chat balloons?


----------



## strung out (Sep 22, 2009)

yes


----------



## ChrisC (Sep 22, 2009)

hegley said:


> Thought you didn't want a subscription MMO?



Well someone at work is giving me the game. So I thought I might give it a whirl. Apparently his relationship is suffering because of the game, so he needs to get rid of it.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 22, 2009)

watch the south park episode...

its scarily accurate


----------



## ChrisC (Sep 22, 2009)

Seen it, that's one of the reasons I'm so curious.


----------



## grit (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a mate who lost his job and girlfriend over it. YMMV (but prob not!)


----------



## Pingu (Sep 23, 2009)

ChrisC said:


> Seen it, that's one of the reasons I'm so curious.


 







chris c in a few months time


----------

